
Robintrack – how many Robinhood users hold a stock over a particular time - njpurchio
http://robintrack.net/
======
njpurchio
Not mine found this on Twitter, but a great tool. One of the most useful
things that you can do with the data that this site provides is to figure out
how people are reacting to moves in the market. Depending on if people are
buying the dip, getting onboard during a pump because they think it's going to
go higher, or taking profits, this data lets you observe each of those
different situations and plan your own trading accordingly.

